

Meet Oracle's New Co-CEO Safra Catz - Shofo
http://www.businessinsider.com/oracles-new-co-ceo-is-safra-catz-2014-9

======
Shofo
It would be rude to forget the other half
[http://www.businessinsider.com/a-closer-look-at-oracle-co-
ce...](http://www.businessinsider.com/a-closer-look-at-oracle-co-ceo-mark-
hurd-2014-9)

